# TFO is flagged from craigslist



## Team Gomberg (Mar 17, 2014)

A while back Cowboy_Ken encouraged us all to create TFO ads on craigslist in our local communities.

I liked the idea and created a pretty cute ad  I included some fabulous photos from our members and it ran in the community- pet section with no problem for a few weeks. Maybe even months?
Well, today I was notified that my TFO ad was flagged for removal enough times to be deleted. So, I reposted it. It was deleted again within minutes. After some reading up I made some changes to the ad so it was completely within the Terms of Use. I made a new ad in the pet section and another one in the community- group section, since TFO is a group. 

Both of the new ads were flagged and removed again. How sad, right?

Either someone in my local area really doesn't like TFO or ....I don't even know what. 

Any thoughts??

Here was how my ad looked- since it was deleted you can no longer view it.

*Turtle and Tortoise Keepers (Everywhere)*

Do you know the difference between a turtle and a tortoise?
How do you care for them in captivity?
What should you offer to keep your shelled pet happy?
Don't have any tortoises but want to know more?

Come check out the Tortoise Forum to learn the answers to these questions and more!
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/member.php?action=register&referrer=26696

An online community with thousands of members world wide. You can have your questions answered by other hobbyists, experienced keepers, breeders or even vets! You might even be able to help answer the questions of others. It's free to join.

The Tortoise Forum
Ask Questions, Get Answers, Talk Torts!
www.tortoiseforum.org 



























I thought maybe someone was upset that this ad was in the pet section and not offering a pet? So I included a line at the end that said

_Interested in adding a tortoise to your family? Visit the Marketplace section to see about adopting a tortoise near you!_

Well, it didn't work. The ad was still flagged enough to be deleted  I'm bummed..


For the record, I did find out that _at least_ 2 of our new members became so from seeing my ad on CL. That was the whole point, right? sheesh


----------



## wellington (Mar 17, 2014)

Heather, I had done the same thing back then with my local CL. If was flagged and deleted by the next day. I tried again and it was not allowed. I have no reason why. I have no clue why. I quite trying. However, I do email most tortoise ads and ask them to check out tortoiseforum.org and to inform whomever adopts/purchases their tort, if they would inform the new owners of tortoiseforum.org.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Mar 17, 2014)

> I had done the same thing back then with my local CL. If was flagged and deleted by the next day. I tried again and it was not allowed. I have no reason why. I have no clue why.



That's so lame Barb.... I just don't get some people and their internet troll lifestyles


----------



## wellington (Mar 17, 2014)

Great ad Heather. I didn't have anything near as fancy. No pics, just plain recommendation to check out tortoiseforum.org and still flagged and deleted.
It think I am going to try it again and see what happens. I am thinking its because we are pushing a forum and CL might think it's too close to all that they do. Just a guess.


----------



## Dorrie Siu (Mar 17, 2014)

I would think because so many were posted all across Craigslist that it was thought to be spam?

edit:

But actually, now that I think of it, it could be flagged from a competitor!! I run a cycling website and there was a guy that was selling stolen bikes (we knew because we saw a couple of bikes on there that were recovered from being stolen) so we all started to flag the ad.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Mar 17, 2014)

> I am thinking its because we are pushing a forum and CL might think it's too close to all that they do. Just a guess.


 ooo interesting theory.




Dorrie Siu said:


> I would think because so many were posted all across Craigslist that it was thought to be spam?



I don't think enough of us did it... but I'd be curious to know who else did and if they were flagged.

Barb, feel free to copy any of my ad. I'd be curious if it works out there in Chicago. 
I should check the dates but I do think mine ran for a few months before the sudden issues today..


----------



## Dorrie Siu (Mar 17, 2014)

Oh just to be clear, we were not competitors to the guy we flagged - we don't sell bikes - we are just a cycling site that hates people who steal bikes.


----------



## laramill (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm not 100% sure, but I think you're not allowed to sell pets on criags list. I think you can 'rehome' them and charge a 'rehoming fee', and you can sell the used supplies to go with the rehomed pet, but not the actual pets (though really, I don't really see a big difference... unless they don't want pet breeders on there and only allow people to re-home pets they can't keep?) So it might've been flagged because there were links on some photos to breeders?? Maybe if you try it again with pics that don't have links written on them...

Like I said though, that's just a guess!


----------



## wellington (Mar 17, 2014)

I have posted several ads, like a heads up, want to raise your tort the right way, blah, blah, blah and they are always flagged. Some are ran longer then others, but I believe all but one has been flagged and deleted. 
That leads me to believe its because we are mentioning a forum.
I just posted one. Let's see how long this one goes.

Thanks Heather. I'm not sure I could copy it with my ipad, but I will try and see if that one gets flagged too.


Okay, I was able to copy your ad except the pics. I posted it on CL. I will check it tomorrow and see what has happened. Fingers crossed it stays this time. I was disappointed that we couldn't get the info out last time I tried. However, if Ken did it and not flagged, not sure why ours are


----------



## T33's Torts (Mar 17, 2014)

I posted one once, it was deleted, so I stopped trying.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 17, 2014)

I just posted another ad. And I noticed that I picked up another referral. For the longest time I had 4 and when I went to my CP page to copy the referral link for the ad I see that I now have 5. So I guess my old ad worked!! Whoo-pee!

I used Maggie's tortoise Bob with his open-mouthed squash face, for the picture in the ad.

Is there anyone you can send an email to and ask why your ad is being flagged and deleted?


----------



## mike taylor (Mar 17, 2014)

Way to go Yvonne! Keep it up!


----------



## EricIvins (Mar 17, 2014)

Come on people. Its Craigslist. You can flag anything for any particular reason you feel fit. Some people patrol the Pet section just to flag adds.

Personally, Craigslist really is not the venue to be doing community outreach. It's the place to advertise your garage sale or sell a car part that has been sitting around on your work bench for a year. Why waste your time and effort on Craigslist when you can start your own organization that you not only control, but get your message to the right audience?


----------



## kathyth (Mar 17, 2014)

Heather.... Your add is perfect! I can't imagine why anyone who cares for animals would want to delete this.
Maybe too many people don't want buyers educated. They just want an easy sale.
Makes no sense to me.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 17, 2014)

I think if you remove the advertising for the breeders your post would be ok.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Mar 17, 2014)

> Is there anyone you can send an email to and ask why your ad is being flagged and deleted?



nah, I wouldn't email them over it... Like Eric said,


> Its Craigslist. Some people patrol the Pet section just to flag adds.



But I think it's totally lame...and I wanted to vent it to you guys, my other TFO loving friends


----------



## bouaboua (Mar 17, 2014)

Team Gomberg said:


> A while back Cowboy_Ken encouraged us all to create TFO ads on craigslist in our local communities.
> 
> I liked the idea and created a pretty cute ad  I included some fabulous photos from our members and it ran in the community- pet section with no problem for a few weeks. Maybe even months?
> Well, today I was notified that my TFO ad was flagged for removal enough times to be deleted. So, I reposted it. It was deleted again within minutes. After some reading up I made some changes to the ad so it was completely within the Terms of Use. I made a new ad in the pet section and another one in the community- group section, since TFO is a group.
> ...





You did a great job of putting the photo together in the ad.

Too bad the CL will not allow to post.


----------



## ascott (Mar 17, 2014)

The first thing that came to mind also was if the posting was more of an informational bulletin board type set up vs the breeder advertisement then it may be left up....I mean, if I am looking for help with tortoise care info....I would not be looking for breeders....breeders are the last person that would be unbiased.... and I know I am not the only one that views things that way...I mean, like when you read an ad about how "harmless" vaping is--then read that the ad is promoted by the manufacturer...suddenly losses value.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Mar 17, 2014)

You guys really think the ad comes across as a breeder advertisement huh? I never saw it that way...

I asked for permission to post each photo I used in the ad. It was kindly hinted at to include the cove info. but with hermannichris, I never heard back from him on if I could use his photo. So, I included his link to sort of watermark it for him. 
It was never meant to be advertising for the breeders if that makes sense... 
The sole purpose of my ad was to direct people to TFO. Anyone searching to get a turtle or tortoise off CL could find this ad, come to TFO and learn some good stuff. 

Well, I put my reference link to compete with Ken for #s lol....  but that was just an added benefit


----------



## Laura (Mar 17, 2014)

Im guessing the flaggers think its a breeder due to the pictures.. 
I found TFO on craigslist.. nothing fancy.. just a few words and a link... 
I would wait a while.. and try again.. flaggers come and go..


----------



## Team Gomberg (Mar 17, 2014)

Even just looking at the text I don't see it as anything but a point towards an informational forum..



> Come check out the Tortoise Forum to learn the answers to these questions and more!
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/member.php?...rrer=26696
> 
> An online community with thousands of members world wide. You can have your questions answered by other hobbyists, experienced keepers, breeders or even vets! You might even be able to help answer the questions of others. It's free to join.
> ...



ehh, I'll give it some time and then try another one.


----------



## ascott (Mar 17, 2014)

I meant no harm Heather....but yes, it came across to me loudly as a breeder reference....

As suggested, a simple, to the point, few words to lead to the link/forum


----------



## Team Gomberg (Mar 17, 2014)

No worries Angela.  It was helpful to get that perspective cuz I had no clue. So thanks 


Help me out a bit though.. to clarify, It was just the 2 websites in the corner of the photos that shouted "breeder" to you? Not the text or photos themselves??


----------



## ascott (Mar 17, 2014)

> Help me out a bit though.. to clarify, It was just the 2 websites in the corner of the photos that shouted "breeder" to you? Not the text or photos themselves??



Mostly yes. I mean if the photos are there with reference to the species alone, then it is informational...if there is a pic with a breeder, then it becomes an advertisement....does that make sense?

I mean, if the pics are not able to be used without permission, then don't use any---just offer the most simple directional/informational text you can...the folks will still end up at the Forum....


----------



## Team Gomberg (Mar 17, 2014)

Ok. Thanks.
A few of you made the breeder reference so when the time comes and I re post an ad, I'll change that.


----------



## ascott (Mar 17, 2014)

I also forgot to mention Heather...good job for your work on getting the word out and taking the time to do it dear.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Mar 17, 2014)

thanks Angela :shy:


----------



## EricIvins (Mar 17, 2014)

You all are missing the point. Your typical Craigslist "Pet" flagger is your typical AR/Peta type who thinks these animals should be left in the beautiful wilds of this Earth, under blue skies with hearts and butterflies. The types who think People shouldn't own "pets" to begin with, or that a "pet" owner consists of owning Dogs or Cats let alone any type of "exotic". That "exotic" word really gets those people going.

You aren't going to win on Craigslist against those types. By reposting, you only add fuel to their fire...


----------



## ascott (Mar 17, 2014)

> You all are missing the point. Your typical Craigslist "Pet" flagger is your typical AR/Peta type who thinks these animals should be left in the beautiful wilds of this Earth, under blue skies with hearts and butterflies. The types who think People shouldn't own "pets" to begin with, or that a "pet" owner consists of owning Dogs or Cats let alone any type of "exotic". That "exotic" word really gets those people going.
> 
> You aren't going to win on Craigslist against those types. By reposting, you only add fuel to their fire..



vs...oh, lets say--an arrogant idiot who believes all living creatures are to be hunted down, captured and tossed into captivity for human enjoyment only???

Suppose there are always two sides to a coin....


----------



## jaizei (Mar 18, 2014)

I haven't read the craigslist TOS lately but I think the inclusion of the referral link probably makes it spam.


----------



## LolaMyLove (Mar 18, 2014)

Good Morning Everyone.

I haven't been around for a bit (hate when life gets in the way of fun) but sat reading last night and saw this thread. I also had an add running for a few months but hadn't renewed it lately. This morning I revived it so lets see if and how long it takes to remove. The link is http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pet/4380369958.html
Other then the referral to TFO I don't see any reason it would be pulled. There are other adds up in my area for rescues that look similar.


----------



## erdavis (Mar 18, 2014)

I actually think its great to try to post an ad to let people know about TFO. When I was thinking about getting my sulcata I was looking at craigslist for tortoise supplies, and actually found an ad for a turtle forum, and I got on there and asked questions and few people could help me and I somehow found TFO from that. 
As someone said above, people might not be coming on craigslist to buy tortoises, and it is a place for some people to just sell things that they don't need. Even so, I went on craigslist to find an old aquarium that someone might not need anymore, and I found an ad. And people really do actually want to buy pets on there, and they might find an ad. If someone is on there to buy a tortoise, they'll see it. If someone is going on there to look for tortoise supplies, they'll see it. I think its a great idea. 
And then of course theres some people like me who have 8 hour nursing lecture days, they just scroll through the pet section out of pure boredom, and might come across it 
I try to email everyone selling a tort, especially if I can tell its not the correct way to raise one, about TFO. Maybe if you have an instagram account you can make some sort of picture ad and post it and hashtag #sulcata. I know I look up #sulcata when I'm bored to see everybody else's and I see lots of tortoises being raised the wrong way. I try to comment on them and politely tell them about TFO and that a lot of other online info is wrong. I've had a few really appreciate it and even started following me. I've also had several people follow me after I post one of my own pics and hashtag #sulcata, so I know people really look it up and would see it. An ad on there would probably be very helpful. Of course, you'd have to post it often because people probably don't scroll down for days. 

And I think the reason that its being flagged on craigslist is because people may know from the information that you give them that people on TFO sell tortoises. Craigslist is afraid that if people know that people can go on TFO to buy/sell them, they won't use craigslist anymore.


----------



## Tom (Mar 18, 2014)

I don't think some of you guys understand. There are people in the world who HATE us. I mean they think we are the most evil, vile, filth that ever lived because we have imprisoned these poor wonderful helpless creatures purely for our own selfish, demented human pleasure...

We even have some of these people right here on our own forum and they to keep animals captive. I even like one of them despite our opposing views on this issue.

If the general public has the power to shut down our messages on any whim, then there is a large enough number of these animal rights leftist whackos out in society to shut us down on a regular basis. They abhor the keeping of pets so much that in their minds it is better if people do not learn how to do it better. I have had them tell me, literally, they would rather my animals be DEAD than in my care. My dogs included. To some of these lunatics, dead animals are better off than well cared for captive animals. They devote their lives and their pocketbooks to activism that is attempting to shut us down. They get a little closer every day. If any of this is news to you, and you are not aware of how severe, dangerous and serious this problem is, please study up a bit on it. Search for "animal rights", or "animal rights, vs. animal welfare", or check out these guys who are trying to work in our favor: http://usark.org. This attack on us and our animals is as scary as it is despicable.

Now I'm not saying that we shouldn't keep trying to make these CL posts, I'm just saying that if the criterion for removing our ad is one person not liking it, it seems like a futile effort to me. Is there not a way to appeal to the CL management about this?


----------



## OCTortoiseGuy (Mar 18, 2014)

I am know expert this is just a thought, It could be because you are posting an add in what people think is a for sale section. If I am a consumer trying to buy an old dog house, I don't want to have to go through 100's ads to find the dog house listing. So people just flag/delete any thing that is not for sale and wasted there time opening the ad. Another thought, every time you post something it pushing down somebody else listing making it harder for a customers to find there listing. If they flag/delete your ad theirs stays higher and is easier to find. Just a thought.


----------



## ascott (Mar 18, 2014)

Heather, please accept my apology for my participation in moving your thread waaaaayyyyy off topic  




I would be willing to discuss the topic that has made way to derail this thread in a separate appropriate labelled/placed thread if someone feels the need AND really finds that there will be _honest actual sharing_ for the purpose of seeing a variety of opinions and _not with the intention of a division of sides and teams to be achieved..._ Otherwise the topic simply gets turned into the same old propaganda...and that is exactly what happens....over and over again.


----------



## jaizei (Mar 18, 2014)

And here you go:

http://www.craigslist.org/about/prohibited



> Here is a partial list of goods, services, and content prohibited on craigslist:
> any good, service, or content that violates the law or legal rights of others
> false, misleading, deceptive, or fraudulent content; bait and switch; keyword spam
> offensive, obscene, defamatory, threatening, or malicious postings or email
> ...


----------



## Tom (Mar 18, 2014)

Well that would do it.

RULE BREAKERS!!! All of you CL posters should be ashamed of yourselves. Flagrant rule violations. Sheesh. What were you thinking?


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 18, 2014)

Hey...who reads the rules?


----------



## wellington (Mar 18, 2014)

Well, well, my two CL ads are still up and not flagged. The one is Heathers but without the pics


Isn't rules made to be broken


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Mar 22, 2014)

I've yet to have any of my postings flagged for removal. I did post that if SulcataSandie made one up here, I'd flag hers so I could get all the referrals, but I was funnin her.


http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/pet/4386835068.html

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/pet/4386841689.html


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 22, 2014)

LOL, Ken...I just clicked on your L.A. link and it's flagged for removal!


----------



## wellington (Mar 22, 2014)

Oops, someone spoke too soon. 
Mine are still up. Knock on wood


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Mar 22, 2014)

Heather, will I be getting an email from CL telling me I was flagged?


----------



## Tom (Mar 22, 2014)

Looking at the list of rules, it seems we might avoid the rule violation by getting the people to contact us as individuals and THEN we cold direct them here to the forum. Any thoughts?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Mar 22, 2014)

See my Portland ad has always just expired. It covers a broad area too. So I'm thinking trolls as wellâ€¦


----------



## Team Gomberg (Mar 22, 2014)

Ken, you won't get an email. You'll notice the ad was flagged when you go to your user account- manage ads.

I think it's Trolls...my _prevent pyramiding _ ad was removed too but I didn't notice it until I noticed the TFO ad was flagged. So, I'll just wait awhile and avoid refreshing the ad when I do put it back up. When someone specifically searches for "tortoise", the ad will still come up for them. 

I run an ad for my CTTC chapter, too. It has a link to our website and has yet to be flagged. That ad has run for over a year because I re post it when it expires.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Mar 22, 2014)

Aren't these trolls supposed to be following the yellow brick road?


----------



## Team Gomberg (Mar 22, 2014)

Emerald City doesn't want them either!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Mar 22, 2014)

Oh wait. Trolls live under the bridge that's trying to bridge the gap between old, outdated info and the new, proper info for keeping our chelonians healthy for life.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Mar 22, 2014)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Oh wait. Trolls live under the bridge that's trying to bridge the gap between old, outdated info and the new, proper info for keeping our chelonians healthy for life.



PERFECTLY said!


----------

